# Stern trawler GILIA



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

In the early seventies (72/73) I was filling in time doing trials run etc at Hall Russells yard Aberdeen. One of these was the GILIA, maybe CILIA, a big stern trawler that was destined for South Africa. I didnt do the delivery run as I was expecting a job offer. Does any of our knowledgeble readers know what happened to this ship and her history. Another ship I sailed on for trials only at this time and yard was Rowbottoms "Bridgeman".
Later did similer work on USS Brunswick at Brooke Marine in Lowestoft & Immingham. Would like updates on these also.
Stuart


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

This is what I have on her not a great deal

Andy

Gilia: () (1946-1969) (Steel)
O.N. 181001: 515g 0n 160.5 x 28.1 x 15 feet
T.3-cyl by Hall Russell & Co Ltd, Aberdeen

18.02.1946: Launched by Hall Russell & Co Ltd Aberdeen (Yd.No.793) for Irvin & Johnson (South Africa) Ltd South Africa as “Gilia”. 05.1946: Completed. 05.1946: Registered at Aberdeen. 1946: Aberdeen registry closed. 1946: Registered at Cape Town. 24.11.1969: Scuttled off Cape Town after the removal of all non-ferrous metals and equipment.


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Andy,
Thanks for your input but bit to early for my Gilia. Must be a rename as think my one was launched maybe 1971 ? I did trials in July 1972.
Thanks again
Stuart


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Is it this one then Stuart...did not last long unfortunately. I misread the first.. thought it said steam trawler sorry

Andy

Gilia: () (1971-1973) (Steel)
I.M.O: 7214870 802g 239n 174 x 38.7 x 13.5 feet

24.05.1971: Launched by Hall Russell & Co Ltd Aberdeen (Yd.No.956) for Irvin & Johnson (South Africa) Ltd South Africa as “Gilia”. 09.1972: Completed. 09.1972: Registered at Cape Town. 16.05.1973: Sank following a collision 6 miles west of Saldanha Bay (33.03S/17.48E)


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Andy,
Thanks for the information again, yes thats the one. Its nice to add to my photo albums and lists of the ships I sailed on between 1947 & 1977. Unfortunately I didnt have a photograph of Gilia but the info will add interest for my grandkids.
Many thanks once again,
Stuart
Charente France


----------



## Hakon (Nov 12, 2006)

Go to the Aberdeen built Ships website you will find three pictures of the Gilia there two of the launch and one of her complete lying in the harbour.


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Gilia*



Hakon said:


> Go to the Aberdeen built Ships website you will find three pictures of the Gilia there two of the launch and one of her complete lying in the harbour.


T
Thanks for that Hakon will give it a try.
Stuart


----------

